# What do you guys want to see my fish eat



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

Anything thats big and living if not, a rabbit(they also sell pinkie rabbits)


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

marbles, just kidding!

maybe a big old bullfrog, that ought to be a nice one, really messy too.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

whoa oh2: 41 reds, not bad at tall! U da man.

Hmmm....let's see, what to feed them oo:

where do u live? If ur close enough, I'll donate my 24"TSN

ur probably too far away though. I personally couldn't feed my p's most mammals so I would go with a large channel cat/bullhead cat, large bluegill, or large rodent like a giant rat. Just be aware that any of these feeders could be contaminated with disease or parasites.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

tsn=tiger shovelnose catfish.

If you want your snakehead to die, dont put him in the p tank, ill pay shipping for him to ship to me !









Throw in either frogs or a guinea pig. cut off the gpig's claws though.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

go to the local fish market and buy a big ass live trout.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

go to the local fish market and buy a big ass live trout.








the bigger the better


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Very large feeder. 12-24"s
> A oscar large 14"s
> Mouse
> Rat
> ...


What about posting vids of all these critters getting torn apart, and let us choose which one is the coolest


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I think a lobster would be pretty sweet!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hmmmmm, I think you should use your imagination and surprise us! Just go to your LPS and when something looks appetizing, buy it and throw it in the tank. I would recommend not feeding your P's for a day or 2 to ensure they are ravenous.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> what would you do with him, he won't live with anyother fish, he broke my tank lid and tryed to eat my foot. I'm waiting for him to jump out again and eat my cat. lol :laugh:


he'd go in a 100-125 by himself. and i'd bungy cord the lid of the tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

You could feed them Marco!








Newts and frogs are likely to make the piranhas sick, they all contain poisens which range from v-mild to v-deadly!
I think you should add something that will fight back!
an electric eel?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

A 2 foot Redtail Catfish. That way everybody has a chance to die!!!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"You could feed them Marco!" 
Are trying to give the P diarrhea?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah that would rock! Have a Piranha vs. Some other deadly fish competition....WHo will win!!!! There is a lot of risk here with losing a p or 2 but it would f'n rock!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ya but against 41 reds? I am not sure what could survive.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

A big Rhom that won't let these guys get an inch


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking that also but I dont know, the reds get one bite in and a frenzy starts its by by rhom.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

a rhom would be pretty sweet.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

If the situation was reversed, I think a big rhom would f*ck all the reds up. But with Mad P's current situation, even a big rhom wouldn't have a chance. Only a lightning fast, super ill- tempered, jacked up rhom would be able to handle itself. But how many of those do you ever come across, virtually none.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

1) A Pitbull

2) VW Beetle

3) something soft, fuzzy, and helpless


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Razorlips said:


> 2) VW Beetle


lol, I like the idea!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if any single preditary fish will be outclassed by 41 piranhas, then add 41!
make it a fair fight! :O


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Marco does!


----------



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

Yeah, just post some pics/vids of your tank in general at least...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hydroshutter said:


> tsn=tiger shovelnose catfish.
> 
> If you want your snakehead to die, dont put him in the p tank, ill pay shipping for him to ship to me !
> 
> ...


ya a guinea pig :rockin:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

If your tank could handle it I would suggest a 4ft. Redlion Snakehead. Not only would he kill your p's but it may just come out of the tank after you.

SMTT


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

man i would love to see some pics of your tank + piranha!!!!! please


----------



## Tranaconda (Jan 10, 2003)

add some piglets!!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

or a moose


----------



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

how'd it end up?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

he had to remove it.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

WOuld it be illegal to feed a cat or little dog to piranha?? Just wondering


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I say anything big, don't matter. Can't wait to see the vid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

If you would put some large predatory fish in there, give the p's a little advantage and stab it or toss some blood (beefheart) in with him to cause a frenzy, it would be awesome, although with 41 pirahna's good god how much of an advantage do they already have. Go with something large though 2' or more so everyone gets something to eat.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I say it would be the ultimate to see your piranha's eat a piglet. Hear it whine while it gets eaten. And it wouldn't be too much of a mess...no feathers like a duck. That would be cool too. A snake would be cool...a big ball python if you had a bunch of money lying around. I can't wait to see it. :rockin:


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I want to make a reply about the rhom portion. My thoughts on you putting a rhom in there they probably wouldn't attack him right away, if anything the rhom would probably make the first attack and if its a good enough bite then its a good chance the reds would frenzy on the injured red. This happened at one of my lfs's when they were feeding. One decided to go for the food and got bitten by another red in the process and the reds went after the injured red and killed him. But it is highly unlikely the rhom would survive amongst 41 reds though I admit. It all depends on if they strike first or the rhom does.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I know.. what about a buffalo? You can tape some beefheats to him and reincarnate what happens in the wild. Then you can use the head for a trophy for the front of your car or the wall as memorabilia!!








Cant wait to see the video, man!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> WOuld it be illegal to feed a cat or little dog to piranha?? Just wondering


here it is illegal to feed feeders to a piranha.
a cat or a dog are also illegal as food here, but might be differant in the states.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

When are we going to stop talking about this and see a video!?! ???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> they have been sick so I have been putting it off you can see the first two video's and some pics at my web site at
> http://www.wideopenwest.com/~solow99/


Xenon - does this explain anything?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

One last comment a 'piglet' ROFL please record the sound that thing will be squelling like a mofo.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

:laughlong: 
Yeah, don't do it at night :







:


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

:rockin: Yes!!! Throw a piglet in there! Make sure to record the sound, that is a must! Let the death sentence begin!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'd say a donkey, yeah an ass.

You guys are all hilarious, I could just
see you all in a cabin at summer camp
as kids, killing little critters and stuffing
the down little girls shirts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

hmmm you know what would sound nice a sturgeon......


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> You could feed them Marco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think it would be cool to feed them me.... I GOT IT!







feed them my sister! ill send her on a plane.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

yea your right marco you might give them some kind of death thretening illness


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

j/k


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Moved to feeding and nutrition


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha funny.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I like the whole buffalo idea.







It would be a double whammy. Your piranha's get a good meal, and you have a nice head mount of a buffalo on your wall. And your friends ask, "Did you kill that buffalo?" And you say, "Nope. My piranhas did." Haha!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

good ideas but here is a question, why spend money?

Go to the store and when that kid walks up to you and goes " DO you want a puppy? they are cute and soft" Just smile and take one, or two.

Then run home.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> LOL thats some funny sh*t.
> MAD











thanks, i try.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

Has anyone had experience with large crawfish?

I have a stream that runs through my property and when I go out at night with the flashlight, i always see this crawfish thats atleast 6"+. bigger then my hand!

when i get my tank setup and P's goin, i wanna throw him in. I Think he would put up a good fight.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> you can by these at my local food store, there called lobsters, and the only way im putting one in my tank with my fish would be with the rubber bands still on there claws. I've seen one before 10-12 grab a 9" piranha and crush him.
> MAD


 yeah but thats 10-12, this guy's less then 7, still risky tho.

but maybe the P's willl pull a Jurrasic park are distract the guy with the gun (crayfish) and attack from the flanks.

I'm planning on getting a 150gal. with 7-10 rbps.

And i won't interoduce him intill they are atleast 5"

i'll film it too!!


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

u guy just don't know do u u can't fu*k with rhom even if it's 2 one one the rhom doesn't take sh*t i have a 9" rhom and i put a 15" pacu in ther and the rhom fu*ked him up good


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey MAD.. have you decided yet what your gonna tantalize us with? Its been how many days now and now I see your post to sell your Ps?!?!?!?! Doode, you owe us a vid big time before anyone buys 'em off you!!!!

After this vid.. you owe us one of all your golds..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Id buy them all mad. If some how we could get them over here.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I wanna see your piranha's eat beaver.......








(the rodent, that is....







)


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

throw in one of those big ass koi. only thing is they're not cheap but it would be tight. i'm talkin one like as long as your arm. and koi are so stupid it wouldn't even know whats going on.


----------



## daveybaby (Mar 3, 2003)

feed im an iraqi!!!


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

thrown in a bigass electric catfish


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I'd like to see a video of you shaving a cat and throwing it in. Or maybe a small Peruvian child, that would feel kinda natural for the P's wouldn't it?








ok, sorry, maybe feeding children to P's isn't a good idea.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

But have you decided or thought of anything yet, MAD??


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

feed it a pig or maybe a baby dearu no what a swan or duck would be funny as f*ck just clip the wings so it cant fly


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Kohan Bros. said:


> feed it a pig or maybe a baby dearu no what a swan or duck would be funny as f*ck just clip the wings so it cant fly


 you HAVE to be kidding, this thread is a year old


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

happy birthday thread.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Nitro ? No video ?


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Id feed em a BIG ass rat... let the thing swim around for a while and watch the p's tear it up in the tank... thoughs videos are always a tight thing to see.... cant wait till i can do it with my p's :laugh:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude...how old is this thread again???

where the hell's the videos??

i went to the link someone posted,and there are videos. but they wont play.

thats it. when my tanks set up and my new guys are in there. there will be a video. but no mammals. only fish. but mine dont got no 41 reds in ithaha...try 4


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

feed a snake cause snakes suck ass


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

firat I havent even seen a pic of this 40+ P tank and I'm dyin to see that first of all
than I would narrow it down to...
litter of kittens just for the full 'pinky' experience
2 big serra's (ya right who's gonna donate a big serra, though this would stop A LOT of arguments) 
a BIG ASS (10+lbs) live Octopus
wont be much to see (black dye) but would be alot cheaper than 2 large serras
and as fair a fight as its gonna get


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

go to a good pet-store and buy a decent sized, 3'-4' american aligator. that would be a good fight. or go deep sea fishing and get yourself a bluefish. that would take care of business. it'd kill all those p's before it died in the fresh water.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thomisdead said:


> I'd like to see a video of you shaving a cat and throwing it in. Or maybe a small Peruvian child, that would feel kinda natural for the P's wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cracky (Mar 2, 2005)

I cud donate one of my high school teachers,







!!


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

whoa this thread won't die


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Throw in a baby Northern Pike. That would be a baddass fight!!!! Or throw in a snake, just make sure its not a water mocosin. They are poisonious, i think....Not sure though, I hate snakes! I only like them when I have a square nose shovel in my hand.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

This why threads need to be closed, ITS TWO YEARS OLD!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jamesdelanoche said:


> This why threads need to be closed, ITS TWO YEARS OLD!
> [snapback]941098[/snapback]​


Yup









*_Topic Closed_*


----------

